# XM Infomercial on DirecTV



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Remember that marketing pact between XM Satellite Radio and DirecTV? Well, their marketing efforts have begun and they are currently in the form of a XM infomercial with its own channel on DirecTV.

For DirecTV customers, XM is airing an 30-minute infomercial 24 hours a day on channel 340 through June 24. Viewers interested in purchasing satellite radio can call the special 1-800 phone number displayed on the screen periodically throughout the infomercial. At that point, customers will be given three options: Get the special offer, find a retailer or speak to a representative.

If the customer decides to go with the special offer, they must leave their name and address to have a $50 "XM Brand Check" sent to them. The rebate check is made payable to any XM radio retailer and is good at participating retailers.

For more information on XM Satellite Radio, visit www.xmradio.com

From SkyRetailer (Used with Permission)


----------

